# Nice Prong Collar



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I've been using these prong collars I got the idea from one of my trainers. They don't fall apart like the regular prongs and they look like a regular dog collar from the outside. They also stay on the upper portion of the dogs neck if you want them there. Obviously not all people like prong collars and some dogs don't ever even need them. And no I'm not associated with the company just sharing what has been working for me lately. 

http://lolalimited.net/Secretprong.html


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> I've been using these prong collars I got the idea from one of my trainers. They don't fall apart like the regular prongs and they look like a regular dog collar from the outside. They also stay on the upper portion of the dogs neck if you want them there. Obviously not all people like prong collars and some dogs don't ever even need them. And no I'm not associated with the company just sharing what has been working for me lately.
> 
> http://lolalimited.net/Secretprong.html



I've never had a good prong collar "fall apart".


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

If they have to slide over the dog's head to put it on, how is it that it can't slide down? From the pictures it looks like you are left with excess material in the "martingale" part. Just looking from my cell phone, so maybe I am missing something?

Sent from iphone


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

from what i can tell the 'action' of the martingale is adjustable... and you slide a buckle up until it's taken up all the slack, and then it functions like a normal martingale or prong... 

pretty clever idea really, if they did them in plain black webbing instead of with coloured stuff all over them i might consider one for my work dog... only thing is i wouldn't be able to import the prongs, i'd have to buy another collar here and use the links from it... stoopid customs : (


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jay Quinn said:


> from what i can tell the 'action' of the martingale is adjustable... and you slide a buckle up until it's taken up all the slack, and then it functions like a normal martingale or prong...
> 
> pretty clever idea really, if they did them in plain black webbing instead of with coloured stuff all over them i might consider one for my work dog... only thing is i wouldn't be able to import the prongs, i'd have to buy another collar here and use the links from it... stoopid customs : (


We have them over here, black nylon covering on them and not even that pricy. 

Make one yourself? I made a few, not that much work. Good, strong black nylon covering, cut to size and stitch in place with strong black nylon thread. Shouldn't take more then 15 to 20 minutes tops. I also made one from a wide leather collar but attaching it into the collar on the inside. It's really not that difficult to do yourself.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Or you could buy the pretty cover from these people for $20 and velcro it to your existing collar. 

http://www.cozycritter.com/prongcovers.htm


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> Or you could buy the pretty cover from these people for $20 and velcro it to your existing collar.
> 
> http://www.cozycritter.com/prongcovers.htm


Or dog trainers could quit being such pussys and letting government and AR wacko's dictate the use of perfectly humane training aids like e-collars and prong collars ?
I use prong collars and I'm not going to hide them with a pretty cover so some ass wipe I don't know isn't offended


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jay Quinn said:


> from what i can tell the 'action' of the martingale is adjustable... and you slide a buckle up until it's taken up all the slack, and then it functions like a normal martingale or prong...
> 
> (


Ahhh, okay, thanks for that.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> If they have to slide over the dog's head to put it on, how is it that it can't slide down? From the pictures it looks like you are left with excess material in the "martingale" part. Just looking from my cell phone, so maybe I am missing something?
> 
> Sent from iphone


 They have a buckle and it tightens to whatever degree you need it to. I mean its not perfect but it generally stays put better then the Sprenger choke chain I was using. I still do use it on occassion to mix it up.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Skip Morgart said:


> I've never had a good prong collar "fall apart".


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hU0-yCxDPLU At the 2minute 25 second mark.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ben Thompson said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hU0-yCxDPLU At the 2minute 25 second mark.


Ben,

Why do you assume that was a "good" prong collar?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm curious? Do they use a different type of closure in the US for the prong collar? I have never ever in my life had a prong collar come apart on me but I keep seeing posts where it does seem to happen?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

They come apart. Sometimes its user error.... for me, one came apart because I didn't hook the links together correctly and only caught one side. 

When a club member's collar came apart it was because it was a collar that had been put together with links from different collars. Someone who had been training for years and had multiple collars from different manufacturers. Like me - I have, I think five prong collars - easy enough to grab a link from one to make another bigger for a different dog and have it not link together as securely as it should.

No idea why the last handler's collar came apart, but seeing his big male coming directly for my dog was not a happy moment. I almost always have a safety line on my prong collars now.


----------



## Robley Smith (Apr 20, 2012)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Or dog trainers could quit being such pussys and letting government and AR wacko's dictate the use of perfectly humane training aids like e-collars and prong collars ?
> I use prong collars and I'm not going to hide them with a pretty cover so some ass wipe I don't know isn't offended


What he said +1

Regarding prong collars falling apart I have had it happen, and I would say the problem was a combination of poor fit (too loose) and a lighter than ideal link (both size and wire gage) relative to the dog. Ed on Leerburg has quite a bit to say about the possibility and suggests a back up to the prong.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Ben,
> 
> Why do you assume that was a "good" prong collar?


 Hahaha can't argue with that!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I have had it happen as well.

I think having it too loose is one major cause, as is mixing up links from different collars, buying different additional links, and/or having beat up or bent links.

I have also had it happen with new collar I bought once. I am not sure if the entire planet is flooded with cheap Chinese made stuff, or just us, but lots of stores here are selling cheaply made prong collars.

Menards, Walmart, Bass Pro, Petsmart etc/etc/. If a large collar costs $6.00 it is probably not well made, and paying 25-30 doesnt mean it is well made either..

I have seen them where the guage (thickness) of the metal of the link is almost smaller than the part of the link that is supposed to lock them in place, and will allow it to turn sideways and un-hook itself from the other link, instead of holding it securely..I think this is how it happens most of the time, a link turns, falls out of where it is supposed to be, and then the collar just falls off...or one side pops out, so it is possible that it was not your fault Leslie, at least you may have actually had it on both sides and one came loose, then the other.



the bend in the center is supposed to come close enough to the sides to lock the link in, but if the bent is not tight enough to the side, the gauge is too thin, you mix links, or collar is worn loosely enough or you have bent or beat up links, or collar gets bent or twisted up, they can fall out. I have also had quick release snaps fail in the past of a couple different types. 

depends on what I am doing, but I usually use backup measures if it will be something fairly dangerous, even though I use only HS now, and no quick releases, fitted well, and have not had one of mine fall apart in many many years now, I still inspect each link on the collar regularly, especially if a dog has worn the collar more than usual...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

if you want a prong collar that stays together stick with Herm Sprenger


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> if you want a prong collar that stays together stick with Herm Sprenger


HS can come apart as well if not fitted well, or get beat up some, and the HS quick releases can also fail under the right (wrong) circumstances.

But I do agree that HS makes very good prong collars, and pinch collars ... all of the metal collars I buy are HS now, for most dogs anyhow. for ankle biters I still get cheap ones sometimes.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Or dog trainers could quit being such pussys and letting government and AR wacko's dictate the use of perfectly humane training aids like e-collars and prong collars ?
> I use prong collars and I'm not going to hide them with a pretty cover so some ass wipe I don't know isn't offended



+2

The collar is a cover up. (pardon the pun). PC BS!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> HS can come apart as well if not fitted well, or get beat up some, and the HS quick releases can also fail under the right (wrong) circumstances.
> 
> But I do agree that HS makes very good prong collars, and pinch collars ... all of the metal collars I buy are HS now, for most dogs anyhow. for ankle biters I still get cheap ones sometimes.


I only use standard HS prong collars none of the quick release nonsense. HS can make fool proof collars but no one can make a damn fool proof collar. You don't use a product properly or don't maintain it then the manufacturer can't be blamed?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I only use standard HS prong collars none of the quick release nonsense. HS can make fool proof collars but no one can make a damn fool proof collar. You don't use a product properly or don't maintain it then the manufacturer can't be blamed?


for sure..agreed...


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Or dog trainers could quit being such pussys and letting government and AR wacko's dictate the use of perfectly humane training aids like e-collars and prong collars ?
> I use prong collars and I'm not going to hide them with a pretty cover so some ass wipe I don't know isn't offended


Good on ya!

However they are forbidden in Switzerland now. It depends what time you of hour move among the public 

The same stupid opponents to prong and e-collar never feel the need to check out the "tugs" on the fur savers, etc. 

The fact that one could cut off the air supply to someone using a flat collar has totally elduded them ](*,)

"They" never check out that it's the "hand" that delivers the "punishment".


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

Alice Bezemer said:


> We have them over here, black nylon covering on them and not even that pricy.
> 
> Make one yourself? I made a few, not that much work. Good, strong black nylon covering, cut to size and stitch in place with strong black nylon thread. Shouldn't take more then 15 to 20 minutes tops. I also made one from a wide leather collar but attaching it into the collar on the inside. It's really not that difficult to do yourself.


see i fail miserably at stuff like that.. i've made a few attempts to cover my prongs up and i've not been happy with any of them... i can't seem to find a way to cover an existing collar nicely and still be able to take it on and off easily, as i have to take the links apart, i refuse to use a quick release... 

i've also tried pre-made plain black covers with velcro and they are all too long for my mals... i also don't like the way the velcro sits because you can never seem to get all of it neat... half of it is nice but the rest is all skewiff... and i can always still see the links :/





Thomas Barriano said:


> Or dog trainers could quit being such pussys and letting government and AR wacko's dictate the use of perfectly humane training aids like e-collars and prong collars ?
> I use prong collars and I'm not going to hide them with a pretty cover so some ass wipe I don't know isn't offended


i don't really care if people who know what a prong collar is see me using one... 

problem is they are not a widely known or popular tool here... i am sick of all the retards asking me "what's that thing around his neck?" etc etc... 

i also like the fact that a good cover should stop the links from being able to pop apart... i've not ever had a collar come off a dog while i've had a lead clipped to it and been handling the dog, but my guys have knocked even my stainless HS collars off while they've been in car crates, so i know it's definitely possible... and any kind of added safety without having to put yet another collar on the dog is always a good thing!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

ok, stupid Q #1000 ,,, why do people want to cover a prong collar ?
if it is because of a concern for the reactions of people around you, it would seem like a dumb reason imo
- but one of the drawbacks to that approach would also seem to say that these same people would also hesitate to put a muzzle on in public and that would seem like a huge limiting factor in what you can do, training wise, in public areas ... i happen to think they are great for many things besides muzzle fighting...anyone share that opinion ??


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Any number of people like the secret power. I think it eliminates the "pinch" style correction (any correction would be a dead ring correction) but it does allow you to remove links right around the windpipe...and that could be good since Dodds indicates the thyroid gland is high up on the neck in the same area....... and the slider adjustment does allow for a more snug fit than adding or removing links.

So it is not quite the same as the black cover.

I don't have one.....but I can see the attraction. With a dog with plush fur like a GSD I can see how the links would not be seen and you could go to these events where prong collars are forbidden (which is stupid but it is...)


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re: "events where prong collars are forbidden" 

- i wasn't aware of this ... what kind of events are you referring to and would muzzles also be forbidden ?


----------



## Rick Mattox (Dec 8, 2008)

"I use prong collars and I'm not going to hide them with a pretty cover so some ass wipe I don't know isn't offended







"

=D> I couldn't agree more!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Annie Wildmoser (Nov 18, 2012)

Prong collars are forbidden at all AKC events (conformation and performance). Dog show people have been using these for years. 

Also, it mightn't be about not offending someone, just not wanting to deal with stupid questions and looks etc...

Good product, definitely has its uses.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

rick smith said:


> re: "events where prong collars are forbidden"
> 
> - i wasn't aware of this ... what kind of events are you referring to and would muzzles also be forbidden ?


They are also forbidden at most IPO trials. Muzzles are not forbidden.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> They are also forbidden at most IPO trials. Muzzles are not forbidden.


No prongs collars during an IPO trial but I've seen lots during practice. Prong collars aren't even allowed on AKC show grounds the last I heard :-(
But the AKC folk sure loves their CHOKE chains


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I trained with a german woman a while back....she absolutely hated prong collars or shock collars.Only the choke chains...thats how their culture is I guess. I think they are not allowed to use them in Germany if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Elaine Matthys (May 18, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> No prongs collars during an IPO trial but I've seen lots during practice. Prong collars aren't even allowed on AKC show grounds the last I heard :-(
> But the AKC folk sure loves their CHOKE chains


I've been in AKC since the stone age and hardly anyone uses a choke chain for training any more. The breed people use them purely as a slip collar. 

Not sure why you are so snotty about them when IPO doesn't allow them either yet they wear fur savers - which are also choke chains - during trials. This is the same as AKC. Lots of AKC people use the covered prongs at trials so they can still use them for control on the sidelines. My understanding is so that the uneducated public doesn't think we are torturing the dogs to get them to work.

I can use a choke chain almost as well as a pinch collar because I learned how to use them correctly. No big deal. Both work, but in slightly different ways.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I"m not sure where you're getting snotty from?
Pinch collars are safer and more effective the choke chains.
Fur savers are only actually used during the BH and on the dead ring only so they are not used as choke chains. Any one using a covered pinch collar on the sidelines at any AKC show is still breaking the rules.




Elaine Matthys said:


> I've been in AKC since the stone age and hardly anyone uses a choke chain for training any more. The breed people use them purely as a slip collar.
> 
> Not sure why you are so snotty about them when IPO doesn't allow them either yet they wear fur savers - which are also choke chains - during trials. This is the same as AKC. Lots of AKC people use the covered prongs at trials so they can still use them for control on the sidelines. My understanding is so that the uneducated public doesn't think we are torturing the dogs to get them to work.
> 
> I can use a choke chain almost as well as a pinch collar because I learned how to use them correctly. No big deal. Both work, but in slightly different ways.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Thomas, you are right.

Choke chains? fur savers - I cannot quite understand the difference as ever #-o

IPO states that we have to use a chain that is not on the pull! The chain must be attached to the "dead" link.

If someone has this chain on the pull link it can, depending on the strength of the person pulling it, do damage to the dog's throat. On the other hand a person who has his/her dog's health at heart will use it accordingly.

A collar is only as safe as the person handling it.

Elaine, you are wrong. Your "fur savers", i.e. chain collars, must always be used on the "dead" link during a trial. It stands to reason as a taut line will also be penalised.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> I trained with a german woman a while back....she absolutely hated prong collars or shock collars.Only the choke chains...thats how their culture is I guess. I think they are not allowed to use them in Germany if I am not mistaken.


As far as I know only the e-collar is officially banned in Germany.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> As far as I know only the e-collar is officially banned in Germany.


They don't even need a E collar Germans are a strict lot.


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

+1 to everyone who's not afraid to have a prong on their dog in public.
My dog wears a prong if he needs to be on leash, if he can be off leash he wears an e-collar. Therefore, often he's wearing both and I have a 3ft leash in my back pocket just in case.
Maybe I'm lucky, but it's been a long time since I was asked what they were. I usually get "I wish my dog was more like yours"


----------



## David Stucenski (Mar 29, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Or dog trainers could quit being such pussys and letting government and AR wacko's dictate the use of perfectly humane training aids like e-collars and prong collars ?
> I use prong collars and I'm not going to hide them with a pretty cover so some ass wipe I don't know isn't offended


Amen!8)
Any time anyone asks I always have a choke and a pinch on me and have them put one on each thigh and give a correction and ask which feels worse. They usually stop asking after that....


----------



## Elaine Matthys (May 18, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Thomas, you are right.
> 
> Choke chains? fur savers - I cannot quite understand the difference as ever #-o
> 
> ...


Wait, let me see. I put my leash on my choke chain or fur saver on the live ring and they are choke chains. Now I move my leash to the dead ring and you change the name. Did the collar suddenly change and become something else? No. 

You can put all the spin on it that you want, but it's still a choke chain. Are you trying to make it less evil in the public's eye by calling it some other less awful name in an attempt to confuse the issue?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Elaine Matthys said:


> Wait, let me see. I put my leash on my choke chain or fur saver on the live ring and they are choke chains. Now I move my leash to the dead ring and you change the name. Did the collar suddenly change and become something else? No.
> 
> You can put all the spin on it that you want, but it's still a choke chain. Are you trying to make it less evil in the public's eye by calling it some other less awful name in an attempt to confuse the issue?


You can call it whatever you want, but on the dead ring it can't CHOKE which is the point we were both trying to make.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i think i've used every type of collar made with the exception of a sharpened prong, but i intend to use that type also. i constantly switch collars around and i NEVER get locked into one type for any dog.

for me, i have never been able to get more control over a dog than with a prong....that has always been my most effective collar compared to all the others, including Ecollars (but i mostly use Ecollars on low level when the dog is with me close at hand)...but that's just me ... there are no absolutes imo

...not that it matters and more off topic, but i don't think i've heard anyone here say when they go back to flat collars...i ALWAYS do, because that is the only way i can test how well the dog is responding....so, altho it might respond well to a prong that doesn't mean CRAP to me until i can go back to a flat collar and get the same response IN THE SAME SITUATION...if that doesn't happen i haven't done enuff training and i start over

but i know TONS of people that go to prongs, love the difference it makes and stick with em and it becomes the "uniform of the day", 24/7 collar for the dog. that just isn't how i work. i use all collars but only to get what i want and then go back to a type that sends less feedback to the dog to see if i can get the same response
- you might think it's stupid, but i will switch collars in one session sometimes

but i really do think it's pointless to argue which collar is more dangerous and which one can or will do the most "damage"... almost as stupid as making any particular collar illegal to put on a dog, since you can't make a law preventing idiots from owning or abusing a dog ](*,)

....lots of tools lots of uses ... different strokes ... my .02


----------

